# Can you please delete this account so I can make a new one??



## Dantheman91 (Feb 10, 2013)

dont have enough status to pm to ask myself


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Dantheman91 said:


> dont have enough status to pm to ask myself


Use the "Contact us" link at the bottom of the page


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Why do you want to delete this account just to make a new one?

If it's a username change you want, just contact the admins


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Milky


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

latblaster said:


> @Milky


Admin only that mate l am afraid.


----------

